# Grizzly G0547 Sander Quality/OOPS



## Janderso (Apr 18, 2018)

I know I am buying low-end but this is pretty bad. The casting is poor, has pockets, poor mold quality, fit and finish is not very good. The retainers for the 6" rest is flimsy, too small diameter and the mounting is cock-eyed. If you were to use the guide you may need to deduct 5 degrees to get close.
The stop for the belt is cock-eyed yet they advise you use a square to mount it properly?
See pics.
On a lighter note, I purchased the G7947 Drill Press and was feeling much better with the fit and finish. The castings were much better and the spindle is true. I immediately replaced the chuck with a better Jacob's but I have used it quite a bit in the last week or two-good drill press.


----------



## Dave Paine (Apr 18, 2018)

Many companies have sold a variation of the design of what looks like a 3in wide belt sander with a 6in disc sander.   I purchased one sold by Delta back in the mid-90's.   I still use this, but only for the belt sander.

When I purchased my machine I was only doing woodwork.   Today I would purchase this again for the belt sander, but the disc is too small, even if the table were parallel to the face.

I did an upgrade to put a piece of Klingspors graphite paper on the platten under the belt.   A big difference since it reduces the friction between the belt and platten.

Graphite roll at Klingspors

These days the belt sander has a 40 or 60 grit green ceramic belt I purchased from somewhere, perhaps EBay.   This works very well.   I purchased this to sand aluminium and it does work even with this metal.


----------

